#maas 2012-12-10
<Aram> how did this happen?
<Aram> ubuntu@10-10-10-105:~$ hostname -f
<Aram> 10-10-10-105.cluster0.maas0
<Aram> ubuntu@10-10-10-105:~$ ifconfig eth0 | grep inet | grep Bcast
<Aram>           inet addr:10.10.10.104  Bcast:10.10.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Aram>  
<Aram> DNS and DHCP are managed by maas.
<Aram> because of this, Juju doesn't work, as the hostnames are all mixed up.
<rbasak> Aram: could you have a second instance of bug 1069570?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069570 in MAAS "1 MAC Address, two IPs - DNS is "out of sync" with DHCP leases databases, I think..." [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069570
<rbasak> We never got to the bottom of that. Nobody else could reproduce it.
<Aram> that seems to be the bug, yes.
#maas 2012-12-11
<roaksoax> bigjools: howdy!! so wanted to let you lnow that im on holidays and will take care of the ipmi and fence_cdu next week
<bigjools> roaksoax: hi
<bigjools> are you on holiday this week?
<roaksoax> yep
<bigjools> ah ok
<bigjools> what is the status of the apparmor change?
<bigjools> and yui/raphael for precise
<roaksoax> bigjools:  still ib SRU queue
<bigjools> and bug 1081660 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1081660 in maas-enlist (Ubuntu) "If maas-enlist fails to reach a DNS server, the node will be named ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached"" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1081660
<bigjools> did any of you get anywhere with the rejected django sru?
<roaksoax> bigjools: the queue has veen processed slowly and django wad rejected so we need to take a dofferent approach
<roaksoax> but will take care of aall that next week
<bigjools> ok cheers
<bigjools> flacoste: --^
<roaksoax> i will dedocate most of next week for maas so whatever you need me tontake care of just assign it to me
 * bigjools assigns the world to roaksoax
<jtv> Anyone up for a review?  https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/bug-1086239/+merge/139172
<Aram> rbasak: is there anything I can do to help you fix that bug? I'm writing the go-juju maas provider and it's critical I have this working.
<Aram> bug 1069570 that is
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069570 in MAAS "1 MAC Address, two IPs - DNS is "out of sync" with DHCP leases databases, I think..." [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069570
<rbasak> Aram: looking
<rbasak> Aram: can you reliably reproduce it from scratch, starting from a node that is not enlisted to maas at all?
<Aram> rbasak: yes, 100% reproductible.
<rbasak> Aram: if so, then I'd like to see a tcpdump of all dhcp traffic taken on the dhcp server, together with the dhcp log and timings of when enlistment/commissioning/deployment took place
<rbasak> Aram: something like "sudo tcpdump -nieth0 -w/tmp/dump.pcap -s0 arp or icmp or port 67 or port 68" please
<Aram> ok.
<rbasak> Aram: we're really not sure what is going on, but hopefully that will make the situation clearer. Assuming that you have the same bug.
<Aram> seems to be the same thing.
<rbasak> (also I'd like all ICMP traffic as well as DHCP traffic - that's already included in the command I just pasted)
#maas 2012-12-12
<roaksoax> rvba: howdy. couldnyou guys please use this workflow forbthe prexise packaging branch : use quantal latest and apply precose dofferences on top and commit to precise branch
<roaksoax> otherwise packaging will diverge and will become a PITA
<roaksoax> Thebprecise branch is simplynthe quantal branch plusbthebchanges that are exclusive for precise
<roaksoax> jtv: ^^
<rvba> roaksoax: hi.  I'm note sure how easy it is but if it's doable, then it would simplify things indeed.  I'll relay the message to Julian (he is the one who's worked the most of the packaging branches).
<roaksoax> rvba:  i created the precise branch thats how i have been working and thats how i yold julian thenprocess should be
<roaksoax> rvba: otherwise you have divergebt branches with divergent changelogs
<roaksoax> and im nit gonna sru like thayhe sru needs to get uplisded to raring
<roaksoax> and from there sru to quantal and precise
<roaksoax> quantal will have the same as rarinh and ptecise will have precise particulsr fixes on top
<roaksoax> which are those relating to upstart and stuff
<rvba> roaksoax: basically we've done all the changes in trunk, then backported the changes to the quantal and then to the precise.  so they haven't diverged.
<rvba> the quantal branch*
<roaksoax> ok i will get things straught when i get back from hollidays
<roaksoax> note that sru packages should be the same plus release changesnon top
<roaksoax> thats how i will upload regardless of whats in thebbranches anyway
<smoser> jtv, i think there is a bug i pointed out at https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/q-pkg-bug-1086239/+merge/139388
#maas 2012-12-13
<jtv> roaksoax, smoser: hi there...  do you happen to know a good example, by any chance, of how to make an authenticated http (GET) request to the metadata server from the commissioning script?  I know we have the python code in there, but are the credentials in a format that we can easily put to use in wget?
<smoser> jtv, well,  i dont know how easy or difficult wget and oauth would be.
<smoser> is this as a one time thing  or are you looking for general solution?
<smoser> from an ephemeral instance, cloud-init's MAAS datasource can be run from the command line.
<jtv> smoser: I'm looking to have the commissioning script make one authenticated GET request to the metadata service.  No general solution needed, really.
<smoser> i think the MAAS datasource can possibly do what you want
<smoser> jtv,
<smoser> python /usr/share/pyshared/cloudinit/sources/DataSourceMAAS.py
<smoser> the argument to '--config' is a file in /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg.d/*cmdl*
<smoser> and inside that file is the url you need also
<jtv> smoser: I guess that's in the cloud-init source tree?
<smoser> if you're booted into an ephemeral image, its ther for you.
<jtv> And I guess I just wrap it in some python to invoke it?
<smoser> i dont know why wrap in python
<jtv> Well it's not an executable, is it?
<jtv> Or is it?  There's no hashbang...
<smoser> oh. just run it with python
<smoser> it has a main
<jtv> I see.  Sounds perfect!
<smoser> jtv, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1429760/
<smoser> I've been wanting to write that for a while, so there it is.
<smoser> maybe i'll send it to maas-devel
<jtv> smoser: thanks.  I hope I'll be able to look into it tomorrow.  (Unwell at the moment, so we'll have to see how it develops)
<smoser> jtv, but if you're looking for a way to make 'GET' requests in the ephemeral image, then the thing we want to get to is having a client in there that can easily do that (ie, add 'GET' support to maas-signal).
<jtv> smoser: I guess you mean extracting some shared functionality.  That probably makes sense.  Wouldn't necessarily be something you'd still want to call maas-signal though.
<freed0> anyone here deployed larger 20+ MAAS systems locally and not in the 'cloud'?
<rbasak> Aram: hey, any joy with the DHCP/IP issue?
<rbasak> Aram: I've just been reminded of bug 1064291, which might be relevant to the design of the go-juju maas provider
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1064291 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Default constraints make no sense on MAAS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064291
#maas 2012-12-14
<ehw> rvba: ping
<rvba> ehw: pong
<ehw> rvba: hey there; would you happen to know which PPA build of MAAS is linked to the upcoming SRU?
<rvba> ehw: roaksoax will probably rebuild the packages but the packages in the testing ppa (https://launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/+archive/testing) are the ones you are looking for.
<ehw> rvba: ok, thanks, having a look
<ehw> rvba: hmm... so apt-get upgrade doesn't upgrade maas; dist-upgrade does upgrade maas, but blows away the database
<rvba> ehw: do you have a stacktrace I could take a look at?
<ehw> rvba: it doesn't give a stacktrace
<ehw> rvba: going to my maas server now shows me "No admin user has been created yet"
<ehw> rvba: apparently, the maas package removes the old one, then installs itself anew
<rvba> ehw: weird, the db should have been upgraded in-place.  I guess you're doing this on precise right? (because we're SRU'ing on precise and on quantal)
<ehw> rvba: it's on precise
<ehw> rvba: basically, just a fresh install of maas from main, setup a couple of nodes, then add in the PPA
<ehw> rvba: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade doesn't offer an update of maas* (python-django does)
<ehw> rvba: you need to do a apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade maas
<ehw> rvba: which involves purging the existing version of maas including the db
<rvba> ehw: let me try that on a precise instance and get back to you.
<ehw> rvba: alright, thanks
<rvba> ehw: ok, so 'apt-get upgrade' did not work because some of the new dependencies are in a ppa (this will go away when the packages will be properly SRU'ed).  if you explicitly run 'sudo apt-get install maas python-django-maas' the db will be upgraded (instead of simply wiped away as with 'dist-upgrade').
<ehw> rvba: ok, interesting thanks
<rvba> np
<ehw> rvba: did you just test this on your side?  I'm getting bitten by pad.lv/1081391
<ehw> rvba: although the upgrade didn't blow away my db, it does fail because of that missing GenericIPAddressField
<rvba> ehw: you need python-django version 1.3.1-4ubuntu1.5~ppa1 it will be SRU'ed but for now it's in the testing ppa too.
<ehw> rvba: why wouldn't that be installed as a dependency during the maas upgrade?
<rvba> ehw: does not look like we force the version (which is bad).
<rvba> ehw: you can force the install of the right version with 'apt-get install python-django'
<ehw> rvba: I guess that dependency is going to need to be fixed, though, before customers get hold of it :-/
<rvba> ehw: indeed.  But as you can see from the comments on this bug you pointed out to me, the SRU of python-django is not yet done.  If we can't do it, we've got an alternate solution.  That's why we're waiting to change the dependency.
<rvba> ehw: I'll file a bug about that just to make sure we do not lose track of that problem.
<ehw> rvba: cool, thanks!  would you mind subscribing me to that when you get it opened?
<ehw> (my lp is eric-canonical)
<rvba> ehw: sure
<rvba> roaksoax: Hi, would you mind having a look at bug 1090334 when you'll be back?  It's for the precise SRU packaging branch.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1090334 in maas (Ubuntu) "MAAS (in precise) requires django >= 1.3.1-4ubuntu1.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090334
#maas 2013-12-09
<allenap> rvba: New docs are live \o/
<rvba> allenap: \o/
<gmb> jtv, rvba: Can one of you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas-test/add-reporting/+merge/198067 please?
<gmb> Be nice to get it done with.
<jtv> Oh damn, I meant to review that earlier today...
<jtv> Don't think I can get to it tonight.
<gmb> jtv: Okay, no worries... It's all on rvba then :)
<rvba> :/
<jtv> Again!
 * gmb lunches
<roaksoax> .win 14
<jpds> lose 16.
<_jmp_> heh
<_jmp_> roaksoax: I do that all the time
<roaksoax> _jmp_: heh :)
<roaksoax> it's becoming a habit i think
<roaksoax> lol
<_jmp_> haha yes irssi ftw tho
 * jpds has irssi set to move his numbers on /$NUMBER.
<jpds> his windows*
<d1n0> I am getting an error when trying to commission a node.
<d1n0> Here is the error output: failed [2/5] ( 00-maas-01-lshw 00-maas-02-virtuality)
<d1n0> any suggestions?
<d1n0> When using an older version of maas (and ubuntu), it would commission them with no problem.
<roaksoax> smoser: this is of your interest: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/bug-1237197/+merge/198205
<smoser> roaksoax, so my thoughts on that ...
<smoser>  * maas needs a global "use this proxy" setting, which should be respected everywhere maas would attempt to contac the interwebs over http
<roaksoax> smoser: that already happens
<smoser>  * maas needs explicit support fo knowing about simplstrams mirror
<smoser> roaksoax, is the http proxy respected for this celery job ?
<smoser> if so, i dont think its terribly an issue.
<roaksoax> smoser: the import script does respect it IIRC
<roaksoax> smoser: but that's the thing, if we *are* behing a firewall with *no* internet access, then we *cant* run scripts every so on without failing
<roaksoax> smoser: but anyway, my point in that comment is simply to make sure that the job fails gracefully
<smoser> i dont know.
<smoser> if there is no network support, then there needs to be a mirror.
<smoser> if there is no  mirror (and no network support) then there needs to be a proxy
<smoser> i thin i'm ok with that.
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah but my point being is that users might not want a daemon trying to import images on their network all the time
<smoser> failing silently isn't going to help anyone really.
<roaksoax> smoser: yeah but breaking an environment isn't going to help anyone either
<roaksoax> smoser: either way, this should be an option for the user to nebale
<roaksoax> enable*
<roaksoax> smoser: anyway, silly question, would you name maas-region-controller-min or maas-region-controller-common to the new package?
<smoser> i think 'min.
<roaksoax> smoser: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/package_split_for_charm/+merge/198316
#maas 2013-12-10
<Maassive> Hello every1
<Maassive> Im having crisis enlisting nodes
<Maassive> can someone help
<Maassive> hello???
<Maassive> anyone there
<gmb> Maassive: Hi, sorry we missed your pings earlier. Are you still having trouble?
<Maassive> yes
<Maassive> well here is the case. I have managed to enlist my new node
<Maassive> and it shows ready
<Maassive> however when I start it. it remains on
<Maassive> pxelinux.cfg/XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX where the X's are a MAC address
<Maassive> then revert to pxelinux.cfg/default
<Maassive> though 1st time it did boot pxelinux.cfg/XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX where the X's are a MAC address
<Maassive> is is this ipmi issue?
<rvba> Maassive: what do you mean exactly by "it remains on pxelinux.cfg/XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX" ?
<Maassive> while booting it shows the followng
<Maassive> pls gimme 2 min to wirte exact msg
<Maassive> quick thing do I need to add the ssh key in MAAS
<Maassive> trying to load: pxelinux.cfg/XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX where the X's are a MAC address
<Maassive> here is what im getting, then shortly it reverts to pxelinux.cfg/default
<rvba> Does the pxelinux.cfg/XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX file exists?
<rvba> This mechanism is in place to let you use a node-specific template if you want to.  But it's normal that the default template is used if you haven't customized anything.
<Maassive> but while commissioning it went ok, after finishing the commissioning it showed this
<Maassive> is this ipmi issue? or do i need ssh keys to be added
<rvba> If your node is ready, it means it went through commissioning fine.  Which means the IPMI config is all right.
<rvba> Maassive: if you want to be able to connect to your node, you need to upload your ssh key into MAAS.
<Maassive> ssh key of the node? or the main MAAS server??
<rvba> Maassive: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/juju-quick-start.html#adding-an-ssh-key
<rvba> On the MAAS server.
<Maassive> trying to find ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<rvba> Maassive: that public key will be installed on the node.
<Maassive> it doesnt exist on the MAAS server
<rvba> It must be on the client from which you'll want to ssh into your node later.
<rvba> (i.e. usually your workstation)
<Maassive> thx, but how can I get it if I cant even login to the workstation
<Maassive> it shows login screen
<Maassive> I try the user & pass
<Maassive> no luck.
<Maassive> the only thing I can access at the moment is the MAAS server
<rvba> Okay.  If you want to SSH into the node from there and there is no SSH key you need to create one: simply run 'ssh-keygen -t rsa'
<Maassive> the rest shows the login screen: maas-enlisting-node
<Maassive> user:
<Maassive> pass:
<rvba> That's the node.  You don't need to do anything manually on there.
<Maassive> u mean run the ssh command on the MAAS server
<rvba> Run the ssh-keygen command where you want the key to be created.  Then we will upload that key to the MAAS server.  And then you'll be able to SSH into the node using it.
<Maassive> ok will run it on the MAAS server to generate
<Maassive> then paste it on MAAS web interface
<rvba> Yeah
<Maassive> i did that
<Maassive> but
<Maassive> noticed that the end of the pub file is
<Maassive> root@lbgmaas1
<Maassive> shall I also include ?
<rvba> Yes, all the content of the file.
<Maassive> even the begining ssh-rsa
<Maassive> I did
<Maassive> went back clicked on start node
<Maassive> nothing is up
<rvba> The machine needs to get installed, it will take a couple of minutes.
<Maassive> just the status is now Allocated to root
<rvba> Has the machine been powered up?
<Maassive> Ive powered it up
<Maassive> manually
<Maassive> lets see
<rvba> You can power it up manually, but if the machine supports IPMI and if the IPMI credentials on the machine are correct, MAAS can do that for you.
<Maassive> they are correct
<Maassive> however
<Maassive> here is what I got
<Maassive> could not find kernel image: /amd64/generic//install/linux
<rvba> That's not good.  Did you import the install images?
<Maassive> yes indeed
<Maassive> the maas-import-isos command?
<Maassive> ???
<rvba> Yes, maas-import-pxe-files
<rvba> Did you customize the configuration in /etc/maas ?
<Maassive> didnt customise.
<Maassive> shall I re-run maas-import-pxe-files
<rvba> Yes, please.
<Maassive> running maas-import-pxe-files
<Maassive> quick thing, does it matter keeping the distro to default
<Maassive> ?
<rvba> If you're talking about the distro that gets installed on the machine (the one configured on the settings page), it just needs to be in sync with the images being downloaded if you customize the config.
<Maassive> I didnt do any customisation for the config. just wondering if it matters to keep the default distro in the node page
<Maassive> also would it matter ticking Fallback to Ubuntu master archive option
<Maassive> and ticking Keep mirror list up to date
<Maassive> and ticking  Fetch new releases automatically
<rvba> You can leave these unticked for now.
<Maassive> ok unitcked them
<Maassive> rebooting the node
<rvba> You can change the default distro if you want to install something else.  But let's keep the default until it works.
<Maassive> manualy
<Maassive> oops still the same
<Maassive> shall i do service restart
<Maassive> for the MAAS
<rvba> No, that shouldn't be necessary.
<rvba> Did the import script work without errors?
<Maassive> yes it worked with no errors
<rvba> Can you paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Maassive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6550718/plain/
<Maassive> Dunno but could this be realted to pasting ssh keys after commissioning??
<rvba> I don't think it's related.
<Maassive> any suggestion??
<Maassive> re-ran the command
<Maassive> here is the output
<Maassive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6550744/plain/
<rvba> Yeah, the import went okay.
<rvba> Can you have a look into the MAAS logs and see if you can spot anything suspicious?
<Maassive> which path pls
<rvba> Maassive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6550747/
<Maassive> thx does this make sense? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6550759/plain/
<rvba> It's a bit weird, something/someone tried to add a node using the CLI/API but provided a wrongly-formatted MAC address.
<rvba> I don't think it's related to the problem at hand.
<rvba> Maassive: I'm especially interesting in the content of '/var/log/maas/pserv.log
<rvba> s/interesting/interested/
<Maassive> does it make sense http://paste.ubuntu.com/6550777/plain/
<rvba> Everything seems all right in there…
<Maassive> do u need more than the last 40 line?
<rvba> Please paste the entire file just for safety.
<Maassive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6550805/plain/
<rvba> In fact, what's at the end of the file doesn't look too good.  Looks like the install image is not present.
<rvba> Maassive: I need to step out for a bit, do you mind re-stating the problem (with links to the log files) on http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask (tag=maas), I'll get back to you there.
<rvba> gmb: could you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/multiple-archives/+merge/198401 ?
<rvba> gmb: my zone listing page branch is up for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/az-ui-listing/+merge/198372
<gmb> rvba: Excellent. I'll do that before I EoD.
<rvba> Ta
<rvba> gmb: thanks for the review.
<roaksoax> smoser: howdy!
<roaksoax> smoser: were you able to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/package_split_for_charm/+merge/198316
<roaksoax> rvba: howdy! so did you see bug #1259299
<ubot5> bug 1259299 in MAAS "maas creates a default cluster controller even if maas-cluster-controller is not installed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259299
<roaksoax> rvba: i thought the default cluster would be created only when installing maas-cluster-controller on the same machine as the region
<roaksoax> and not when the region was the only one being installed
<smoser> roaksoax, no. i'd not looked at it.
<roaksoax> smoser: coul you please when you have the time? Thanks!
<smoser> roaksoax, line 112 looks qustionable
<smoser> as does anything that says "if there is an error, ignore it"
<roaksoax> smoser: well that's my intention since that mpackage requires a working maas-region-controller working
<roaksoax> smoser: and with the split we might not have one
<roaksoax> smoser: but i can revert that
<roaksoax> smoser: done
<roaksoax> smoser: i'm starting with the charm work btw
<d1n0> i have a maas process (ipmipower) that is consuming all the cpu, any suggestions
#maas 2013-12-11
<rawang> hello, anyone here?
<rawang> while I run "maas-cli necadmin node-groups import-boot-images"
<rawang> i got "    check_call(['sudo', '-n', '-E', 'maas-import-pxe-files'], env=env)
<rawang>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/subprocess.p    check_call(['sudo', '-n', '-E', 'maas-import-pxe-files'], env=env)
<rawang>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 511, in check_call
<rawang>     raise CalledProcessError(retcode, cmd)
<rawang> CalledProcessError: CalledProcessError("y", line 511, in check_call
<rawang>     raise CalledProcessError(retcode, cmd)
<rawang> CalledProcessError: CalledProcessError(
<rawang> julianwa, hi
<rawang> hello anyone?
<julianwa> rawang: hi
<rawang> julianwa, hi you didn't connect to the irc?
<rawang> julianwa, just quick question, can you login the irc, i'll pm you
<julianwa> rawang: I'm on it
<rawang> hi guys, how do i know if maas-cli foo node-groups import-boot-images is finished or not?
<rawang> hi guys, how do i know if maas-cli foo node-groups import-boot-images is finished or not?
<jtv> rvba: can't add a zone!  The "Add zone" page just looks like the zones listing that I just came from.
<rvba> jtv: yeah, I know, this is not implemented yet :)
<jtv> Ah!  OK.  :)
<jtv> I'll use the factory then.
<jtv> (I added a factory method)
<rvba> jtv: but the url exists, have a look in src/maasserver/urls.py
<rvba> jtv: there is a factory method already
<rvba> make_zone()
<rvba> jtv: also, I added 2 zones to the sampledata, for convenience.
<jtv> rvba: the HTML on the form is pretty weird actually!
<rvba> Which form?  The "edit node" form?
<jtv> The empty item reads: <option value selected="selected">---------</option>
<jtv> Yes, the "edit node" form.
<jtv> The zone dropdown, like you suggested.
<jtv> Note how the "value" attribute has no value.
<rvba> That's weird indeed.
<jtv> It's allowed in HTML5, but I don't know off the top of my head what representation you get.
<jtv> (HTML allows this in its non-XML representation)
<jtv> I'd better get into that middleware...
<rvba> jtv: that's not what I see :)
<rvba> <select id="id_zone" name="zone">
<rvba> <option value="">---------</option>
<jtv> rvba: different versions..?
<jtv> I'm running django 1.5.4.
<rvba> Same here.
<rvba> jtv: I think I know where the pb is.
<rvba> The node->zone ForeignKey has null=True.
<jtv> Which sounded redundant to me, for a foreign key, but you're about to tell me that it means something unexpected, right?
<jtv> Hmmno, no difference when I remove the null=True.
<rvba> No, because we need to regenerate the migration.
<jtv> !
<jtv> Doesn't the form logic just use whatever it currently sees in that code?
<jtv> rvba: oops, when I leave the blank=True in place but remove the null=True, South thinks the field becomes NOT NULL!
<jtv> rvba: I tried setting DEBUG, but where does the POST body get logged?
<rvba> jtv: which is all right, but we should also add default=''
<jtv> Add it where?  For the model field definition we already have default=None
<rvba> Which we should change to default=''
<rvba> Now, South has a problem with that apparently.
<rvba> jtv: in maas.log
<jtv> WTF that worked
<jtv> maas.log..?  This is a dev setup.
<rvba> The appserver log then.
<jtv> Removing null=True and passing default='' got me past South, but it doesn't get the tests passing.  :(
<jtv> Ah, it said "nothing to migrate."
<jtv> No, no, that was a different run.
<jtv> I grepped the webapp log earlier, but didn't see the recognizable string I passed in my POST parameters...  I'll re-generate and have a closer look.
<jtv> rvba: I wonder if I set the DEBUG option in the right way and place...  Not exactly clear.
<jtv> Still no POST bodies in the webapp logs.
<rvba> I removed null=True and passed default='' but now South errors when running the migration.
<jtv> Not for me...  but it turns the database field into a text field!
<jtv> Which is... probably not what we want.
<rvba> It is what we want I think.
<rvba> The foreignkey points to the name of the zone.
<jtv> Ah
<jtv> But how can we have referential integrity in the database if the empty string is allowed there?
<jtv> (At least, without creating a zone with an empty name)
<rvba> Isn't there provision for an "empty default"?  At the db level I mean.
<jtv> Yes, NULL.
<jtv> SQL makes lots of sense.
<rvba> Okay, so I guess we need to use that then.
<jtv> Yes, it's definitely the appropriate choice from a database point of view.
<jtv> But what's the appropriate choice from the form's point of view..!?
<rvba> It probably means we have to re-defined the choices the form uses.
<rvba> re-define*
<rvba> jtv: I'd be curious to know how you interpret https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/models/fields/#django.db.models.ForeignKey.on_delete
<rvba> jtv: my testing shows that the node's zone field is set to None when the related zone gets deleted.
<jtv> Phew.
<jtv> So no deletefest then.
<rvba> No.  But that seems to contradict what the doc says.
<jtv> Didn't it do that only in some particular case where the Django-level schema implies that one kind of object is "contained" in another?
<jtv> And to be honest, I'd be very very careful before making a framework set null on cascade as well!
<jtv> rvba, do you remember what caused this error?  I'm getting it in the test suite now.
<jtv> IntegrityError: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "auth_user_username_key"
<jtv> DETAIL:  Key (username)=(test) already exists.
<rvba> Looks like test isolation violation.
<jtv> Argh yes it does
<jtv> Ahh... the maasserver factory test was a MAASTestCase but should be a MAASServerTestCase.
<jtv> Too many test-case classes!
<jtv> Oh, no, wait, there's something else...
<jtv> Maybe it's this: Got an error creating the test database: database "test_maas" already exists
<jtv> Quiz time.  How can a test that starts with a @skip(...) cause well over a hundred failures in the test suite?
<jtv> I would guess, by affecting ordering of the tests somehow and exposing a subtle bug somewhere else.  :(
<rvba> Sounds nasty :/
<jtv> Feels nasty.
<rvba> Reviewer needed: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/zone-placement/+merge/198547
<jtv> What the hell, I'll give it a go...
<jtv> rvba: I don't see any CSS fix in that branch...  Did some wires get crossed?  A change not committed/pushed?
<rvba> jtv: the fix has been pushed, but the diff is not updating…
<jtv> Weird.  There was no diff in the MP earlier, so I used "Download diff," and must have gotten the older version.
<rvba> jtv: that's the commit in question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6555915/
<jtv> Thanks.
<jtv> rvba: review done.
<rvba> Ta
<jtv> It gets worse.  Just the @skip in front of my test is breaking all those tests.
<jtv> rvba: if we strip None values out of a request, why does passing 'zone': None produce an error, while 'zone': '' acts as if you never passed a zone?
<rvba> jtv: what's the error you're getting when you pass 'zone': None?
<jtv> The error said it was an invalid choice.
<jtv> It seems exactly the wrong way around.
<rvba> The default choices includes the empty string.
<rvba> So it validates fine, but is later considered the same as None.
<rvba> 'later' meaning later in the process.
<rvba> But None gets rejected by the first validation step.
<jtv> I don't suppose the same would happen if we tried to set another string field to the empty string...
<jtv> ...Because that just doesn't bear contemplating.
<jtv> rvba: yup, can't clear agent_name either.  This could be bad.
<rvba> jtv: given what agent_name is used for, it's fine.  But we ought the general problem.
<rvba> ought to fix*
<jtv> Exactly.
#maas 2013-12-12
<MAASSIVE> hello all
<MAASSIVE> rvba thanks alot
<MAASSIVE> it worked
<MAASSIVE> I just had to assign which distro
<MAASSIVE> and worked fine
<MAASSIVE> now Im getting this error with juju
<MAASSIVE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560024/plain/
<jtv> MAASSIVE: empty environment name?  That doesn't sound right.  Do you have your juju environment configured on the machine you're doing that on?
<MAASSIVE> yes I didn configure it
<MAASSIVE> but one thing I noticed
<MAASSIVE> I ran juju bootstrap
<MAASSIVE> then it got interrupted
<MAASSIVE> tried again
<MAASSIVE> I started getting this error
<MAASSIVE> I tried juju destoy-environment
<rvba> jtv: could you please have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas-test/+bug/1259972
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1259972 in maas-test "maas-test errors when the interface given on the command line has no IP address " [High,Triaged]
<rvba> ?
<MAASSIVE> I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560108/plain/
<MAASSIVE> also just to note that I installed juju
<MAASSIVE> then added juju-core
<MAASSIVE> and removed juju
<MAASSIVE> kept juju-core
<jtv> MAASSIVE: I think the "conflict" error means that Juju tries to deallocate a machine when it's in a state where that makes no sense...  I think there's a known bug about that.
<rvba> MAASSIVE: can you give us the version of maas and juju?  (apt-cache policy maas / apt-cache policy juju-core)
<jtv> rvba: that bug looks pretty easy (provided all you want is a better error).
<rvba> jtv: well, not really a better error.  The check must not fail in this case… and it does.
<jtv> Why?  The interface must have an IP address for the tests to work.
<rvba> Well, the check is about detecting DHCP servers on the network.  In my case, the NIC is connected to a completely unconfigured network.  And the interface connected has no IP yet.  So I'd expect the check to let maas-test run instead of blowing up in my face.
<MAASSIVE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560133/plain/
<jtv> rvba: it's a bit awkward if we can't do the DHCP check at all, but we could log a warning about it...
<MAASSIVE> that was output for apt-cache policy maas / apt-cache policy juju-core  / apt-cache policy juju
<rvba> jtv: I think that would be better than blowing up.  Again, in my case, there is no DHCP server at all.  The check is just unable to perform the detection, which is fine, but this should not prevent me from running maas-test.
<jtv> Then we can check for the result from get_interface_IP().
<rvba> MAASSIVE: yeah, like jtv said, you're hitting some bugs that where present in the package released in precise.  As stated in the documentation (http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/install.html), you should really use the cloud-archive:tools ppa on precise.
<rvba> MAASSIVE: see the "Note" on that doc page.
<MAASSIVE> ???
<MAASSIVE> A more up-to-date MAAS is available for the most recent Ubuntu LTS release in the Canonical cloud archive. You can activate the archive with sudo add-apt-repository cloud-archive:tools. Using packages from this archive is recommended as it contains important fixes and new features that are not always available in the Ubuntu archive.
<MAASSIVE> shall I just run sudo add-apt-repository cloud-archive:tools
<rvba> MAASSIVE: yes
<MAASSIVE> then re-install juju-core
<rvba> And maas
<MAASSIVE> ?
<rvba> The ppa in question contains backported versions of maas and juju-core.  i.e. versions from later releases backported into precise.
<MAASSIVE> what do u mean by and Maas?
<rvba> So, you need to run the add-apt-repository, then 'sudo apt-get update' to refresh your local cache, then install juju-core and maas (and you should see them being downloaded from that ppa)
<rvba> You need to reinstall maas as well.
<rvba> Once the ppa is set up.
<MAASSIVE> apt-get install maas ?
<rvba> Yeah
<rvba> MAASSIVE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560199/
<MAASSIVE> juju-core didnt change
<MAASSIVE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560202/plain/
<MAASSIVE> output of the commands
<MAASSIVE> shall I now bootstratp?
<rvba> Yeah, it should be fine.
<rvba> The ppa from which you installed juju-core contains a very up-to-date version of juju-core.
<rvba> That's why it did not get upgraded.
<MAASSIVE> shall i do $ juju bootstrap --upload-tools
<MAASSIVE> or $ juju bootstrap
<jtv> rvba: by the way, does your branch for creating zones include an edit form for zones?
<rvba> jtv: let me check… (doing so many things in parallel I'm a bit confused right now)
<jtv> Understandable.
<rvba> jtv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6560244/
<jtv> I just didn't want to implement my own and then discover that we had massive conflicts.
<rvba> jtv: your branch seems to be more advanced than mine (in fact, I just started working on it).
<MAASSIVE> which command is the correct one
<MAASSIVE> $ juju bootstrap
<jtv> I guess that form you just posted would be enough if we change the foreign key?
<rvba> jtv: yes
<MAASSIVE> or $ juju bootstrap --upload-tools
<rvba> MAASSIVE: this has been changed very recently so I'm not sure if the version of juju you're using requires '--upload-tools' or not… hang on.
<rvba> MAASSIVE: you should be fine without '--upload-tools'.
<rvba> MAASSIVE: the "uploading of the tools" step is not done with "juju --sync-tools".
<rvba> s/not/now
<rvba> oops :)
<MAASSIVE> oops
<MAASSIVE> ERROR environment is already bootstrapped
<MAASSIVE> lbgmaas@lbgmaas1:~$ juju bootstrap ERROR environment is already bootstrapped
<MAASSIVE> shall destroy
<MAASSIVE> ???
<rvba> Yes.
<MAASSIVE> ERROR gomaasapi: got error back from server: 409 CONFLICT
<MAASSIVE> after tryung to run destroy-env
<rvba> Can you go to the MAAS UI and "release" the allocated node(s)?
<MAASSIVE> oops here is the strange thing, I wen tot MAAS I fond two nodes being off
<MAASSIVE> just powered them
<rvba> After that, re-destroy the env (it should work this time).
<MAASSIVE> dunno how they got powered off
<rvba> In what state are your nodes?
<MAASSIVE> shall I destoy or bootstrap  first
<rvba> If the IPMI is configured correctly, you shouldn't have to power your nodes up or down manually. At all.
<rvba> So, destroy first.  If it work, bootstrap.
<rvba> works*
<MAASSIVE> ooops
<MAASSIVE> destroy give this
<MAASSIVE> ERROR gomaasapi: got error back from server: 409 CONFLICT
<MAASSIVE> this is strange
<MAASSIVE> when I try to destroy I get the error : ERROR gomaasapi: got error back from server: 409 CONFLICT
<MAASSIVE> and my nodes get powered off
<MAASSIVE> ??
<rvba> We need to know in what state your nodes are to help you.
<MAASSIVE> here is a more strange one
<MAASSIVE> one of my nodes keep on reverting to install mode
<MAASSIVE> as if its the 1st time
<MAASSIVE> this happened after I added the new repo
<MAASSIVE> rvba: i think the update has messed maas
<MAASSIVE> everytime I try to power on a node it reverts to the install mode
<MAASSIVE> as if its doing it fresh
<MAASSIVE> any clue why this behaviour?
<MAASSIVE> when destroying the juju, one node gets powered off
<MAASSIVE> ERROR gomaasapi: got error back from server: 409 CONFLICT
<MAASSIVE> do you recommend that I start from scratch?
<rvba> MAASSIVE: can you tell me in what state the nodes are when you run the juju destroy-env command?
<MAASSIVE> one of them goes to ready
<MAASSIVE> it was allocated to root then goto ready
<MAASSIVE> so it reverts to ready.
<MAASSIVE> is this normal?
<rvba> So all the nodes are ready when you run the command?
<MAASSIVE> yes
<MAASSIVE> but I get ERROR gomaasapi: got error back from server: 409 CONFLICT
<rvba> This is really weird, if all your nodes are ready, you shouldn't get that.
<rvba> MAASSIVE: I'm sorry, I'll have to recommend that you delete all the nodes from MAAS and re-enlist/re-commission them.
<jamespage> allenap, is the task for pymongo on bug 1237615 still valid?
<ubot5> bug 1237615 in pymongo (Ubuntu) "python-bson-ext does not encode binary in Apache with mod_wsgi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237615
 * allenap looks
<allenap> jamespage: Are you wondering if it’s been fixed in saucy by a recent upload?
<jamespage> allenap, I was trying to figure out whether it was a configuration issue or an actual bug
<allenap> jamespage: I’m not actually sure which side of the fence this falls on. I’m inclined to say that the pymongo task can be marked invalid.
<jamespage> allenap, done
<jamespage> thanks
<allenap> jamespage: Cool :)
<allenap> MAASSIVE: By any chance did you allocate the nodes to yourself in MAAS before using Juju?
<MAASSIVE> rvba: I did delete all nodes and added one node now
<MAASSIVE> still same issue
<MAASSIVE> allenap: pls explain more on allocating to myself
<ticking> hey is there a workaround of the maas-import-pxe-files bug?
<ticking> I have the latest maas on a 13.10
<ticking> how comes that the latest version is basically unusable out of the box without manual fixes? Does everybody use 12.x or is the userbase so small?
<MAASSIVE> Hi there
<MAASSIVE> sorry if I missed something
<stokachu> any know if bug 1238390 will be addressed by 14.04?
<ubot5> bug 1238390 in maas (Ubuntu) "maas-region-controller debconf config has a non-existent 'dbc_go'" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238390
<stokachu> i think its purely cosmetic
<lazypower> So, correct me if i'm wrong, but you can use MAAS to provision LXC containers on a single server?
#maas 2013-12-13
<rvba> jtv: maybe you'll have time to review this tiny refactoring: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/az-api-list/+merge/198914
<jtv> Coming...
<rvba> Thank you.
<jtv> rvba: and here's mine → https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/faster-node-zone-constraint/+merge/198920
<rvba> jtv: on it
<jtv> thx
<ticking> say, which is the recommend ubuntu version for region and cluster controllers
<rbasak> ticking: 12.04, with the cloud tools pocket from the cloud archive. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudToolsArchive
<ticking> rbasak: cool thanks
#maas 2013-12-15
<MAASSIVE> rvba: thx alot
<MAASSIVE> I think im coming close to find whats the problem
<MAASSIVE> i did rm .juju/environments/maas.jenv
<MAASSIVE> then re ran the command juju --debug --verbose bootstrap
<MAASSIVE> here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/6576880/plain/
<MAASSIVE> rvba: pls let me know your thoughts. Thx
<MAASIVE> rvba: any luck??
#maas 2014-12-08
<dimitern> allenap, gmb, jtv, rvba, hey guys, any of your around?
<dimitern> you*
<allenap> dimitern: otp, doing an interview right now, sorry.
<dimitern> allenap, no worries, when you have 5m ping me please
<dustmite> hi all, love the work that's been done on MAAS thus far....it is awesome
<dustmite> where are the static IP assignments kept, in the postgres db?
<blake_r> dustmite: yes help in the db
<blake_r> dustmite: thanks
<dustmite> thanks
#maas 2014-12-09
<caribou> roaksoax: any chance to have a sponsor for bug #1346703
<ubot5> bug 1346703 in maas (Ubuntu Trusty) "/var/log/maas/rsyslog has incorrect permission" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1346703
<caribou> roaksoax or anyone with upload privs
<nachiket> yay! finally got my bouncer working for #maas
<stus> hello
<stus> I have a basic MAAS installation on Trusty with the maas-maintainers/stable PPA (maas 1.7) and I can successfully commission a node using IPMI 2, but I can't start the node because "The action "Start selected nodes" could not be performed on 1 node because its state does not allow that action."
<stus> The node is in "Ready" state after commissioning, and when I see the node details, the acquire & start button is greyed out
<stus> any tips on what to look for?
<stus> since I can't start the node, I don't see any error messages in the logs
<stus> OH MY
<stus> just noticed there is a tooltip in the button that's telling me to add SSH keys
<stus> Not sure if it's just a doc bug or a UI bug, but it wasn't very clear, will try to file bug :)
<roadmr> stus: IMHO maas should tell you to add SSH keys with a blue banner at the top, the way it asks you to sync the images initially
<roadmr> stus: OTOH if you're deploying with e.g. juju, I don't think the SSH keys are so needed, so maybe it's that way by design (why pester about something that's not really mandatory)
<smoser> hey
<smoser> i just did this
<smoser> sudo maas-region-admin createadmin --username=admin \
<smoser>    --email=ubuntu@ubuntu.com --password=ASDFASDFSADFSADF
<smoser> i'm pretty sure theres a way i get get that users api creds
<smoser> ideas ?
<smoser> found it.
<smoser> https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/maascli.html
<smoser> but its wrong there.
<smoser> evilnickveitch, are you the one that would fix that ?
<smoser> $ sudo maas-region-admin apikey my-username
<smoser> gives
<smoser> CommandError: You must provide a username with --username.
<smoser> you need
<smoser> sudo maas-region-admin apikey --username=my-username
<evilnickveitch> smoser, I shall look into it
<thebozz> Guys, we're having lots of problems while trying to comission some machines for our cluster. We have a Dell R420 and a R710 server that we want to add to the cluster, but they always fail after trying to power on and off 7 times. The GUI just says "Failed to power on node — Timeout after 7 tries ". What can we do to debug this?
#maas 2014-12-10
<smoser> how can i know when maas is done importing images ?
<smoser> other than watching a web page.
<smoser> i run
<smoser> maas admin boot-resources import
<smoser> but then want to somehow block for "all images imported"
<smoser> hey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9451736/
<smoser> i just ran through that mostly with 14.04 maas.
<smoser> reasonably "cut and paste" your way to a virtual-maas setup with 1.7.
<smoser> i'd appreciate any one's input on 'HELP' items there.
<smoser> roaksoax, ^
<roaksoax> smoser ill look at that tomorrow im afk
<roaksoax> (from phone)
<roaksoax> on the image side, maas by default imports images
<roaksoax> for trsuty u les you tell it otherwise
<roaksoax> and you can track progress
<roaksoax> blake_r: is the best to answer
<smoser> i dont know how to track
<smoser> and generally speaking i'd like to tell it not do do that.
<smoser> as i probably want daily images and not to bother with other
<smoser> that is what i do there.
<circ-user-kfdqZ> Hello
<circ-user-kfdqZ> I'd like an hand to help me upload a boot image in maas 1.7. I know it's not the good spot, but can you help me find the good one ?
<blake_r> circ-user-kfdqZ: a custom boot image?
<blake_r> smoser: if you wait until "maas admin boot-images read $cluster_uuid" returns a json object with the images then the region and the cluster will have the images
<circ-user-kfdqZ> Yes, more exactly a Windows boot image
<circ-user-kfdqZ> as MAAS 1.7 is supposed to support it
<blake_r> circ-user-kfdqZ: what version of Windows?
<circ-user-kfdqZ> blake_r At least 2012 to start and first of all understand how it works
<blake_r> circ-user-kfdqZ: "maas admin boot-resources create name=win2012 architecture=amd64/generic filetype=ddtgz content@=~/path/to/file"
<blake_r> circ-user-kfdqZ: each version of windows, "win2012", "win2012r2", "win2012hv", "win2012hvr2"
<blake_r> circ-user-kfdqZ: the windows image needs to be a compressed tar.gz of a dd
<blake_r> circ-user-kfdqZ: that is why "filetype=ddtgz"
<circ-user-kfdqZ> Ok, at the end tar.gz content is a ISO file ? A bunch of files prepared with DISM ?
<blake_r> circ-user-kfdqZ: its not an ISO, the dd needs to be a syspreped image of Windows, with cloudbase-init installed
<circ-user-kfdqZ> ok, thanks for all your help
<smoser> anyone have an example of a maas new command with power parameters ?
<blake_r> smoser: to retrieve the power parameters?
<smoser> well, i'd like to retrieve them, sure.
<smoser> but i'd also like to 'new' to set them.
<smoser> ie, i know them and want to load a new system into maas
<smoser> blake_r, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9462288/
<smoser> for virsh i did somethin glike that
<smoser> but i dont know how to say "ipmi_v2"
<blake_r> to power_parameters add
<blake_r> "power_driver": "LAN_2_0"
<smoser> awesome.
<smoser> and i just verified, getting them (i'd forgotten you can do that now)
<smoser> $ maas $MAASNAME node power-parameters node-367baeb2-807c-11e4-93a8-2c768a4f56ac
<smoser> thanks blake_r
<blake_r> smoser: np
<circ-user-X19Qr> hello, Is thos the good spot to ask question about windows images and MAAS 1.7?
<roadmr> circ-user-X19Qr_: feel free to ask, if it's not something we can help with, maybe we can point you in the right direction
<dpb1> roaksoax, blake_r: is it planned to be fixed that when you get into 'failed_deployment' or 'failed_commissioning' you have to do -> broken -> fixed to get it to come back to life?
<dpb1> i.e., is there a bug number?
<roaksoax> dpb1: is there a bug I can track?
<roaksoax> dpb1: iirc, when ti is in failed commissioning, you can try to commission again
<dpb1> roaksoax: that is what I was asking you. :)
<roaksoax> dpb1: if not, then it makes sense to make it as broken
<dpb1> roaksoax: so, AIUI, if you get into failed-deployment or failed-comissioning, you have to mark broken then fixed to attempt the commissioning again
<roaksoax> dpb1: well, i'll need to try to reproduce, but if you file a bug we can track that
<dpb1> ok
<roaksoax> dpb1: but this is not taht cirtical for 1.7.1
<dpb1> nope
<dpb1> it's a papercut if you get into that state, since a new user doesn't know about this secret to get out of it. :)
<dpb1> the actual workflow isn't bad, if it were guided in the UI somehow, for instnace
<roaksoax> right
<roaksoax> that makes sense
<jhobbs> you should be able to retry commissioning from that state
<jhobbs> at least the code says you can :)
<dpb1> heheh
<dpb1> Beret just hit that you couldn't.  I know that if you hit failed-deployment, you have to mark broken-fixed, the same seemed to work for him as well, but I was doing remote hands
<roaksoax> yeah
<roaksoax> i'm pretty sure you can retry commissioning
#maas 2014-12-11
<Slaan> Hi !
<Slaan> I use MAAS 1.7 and juju
<Slaan> All work fine, it's magic :)
<Slaan> i have one machine with maas, and one node bootstrapped by juju
<Slaan> and all work fine
<Slaan> i want to add a new node now. Maas can show it, and the commissioning is fine
<Slaan> did u know how can i add it to juju now ?
<Slaan> i don't find it when i lauche "juju status"
<Slaan> launch*
<Slaan> if i start "juju add-machine negligible-band.maas", i got " error: malformed container argument "negligible-band.maas""
<Slaan> and for "juju add-machine ssh:negligible-band.maas", i got : " ERROR rc: 255 (ssh: Could not resolve hostname negligible-band.maas: Name or service not known) "
<Slaan> ok i found. Just "juju add-machine" and boot it :)
<blake_r> Slaan: glad you figured it out, let me know if you have any other questions
<sbtechcom> anyone have experience running maas with HP blade nodes? I can't seem to get maas to recognize the logical drives from the hp smart array
<sbtechcom> Nobody?
<newell> sbtechcom, MAAS supports HP iLO but not sure about HP smart array
<sbtechcom> gotcha, so that pretty well rules out all HP blades and enterprise servers...
<designated> If I update a user provided preseed in the format of "{prefix}_{node_architecture}_{node_subarchitecture}_{release}_{node_name}", should those changes be reflected immediately within the maas GUI by viewing that node's preseed?
<sbtechcom> to my understanding anyways.. have to check to see if they have a direct controller that doesn't do raid
<jhobbs> sbtechcom: is this hpvsa or hpdsa or something?
<sbtechcom> it's using hpwdt driver right now
<sbtechcom> nm
<sbtechcom> that's the ilo... still looking
<sbtechcom> cciss driver is being used on the controller array. This is all default MaaS. I have a feeling I need to do some modifications to load the correct drivers to talk to lvm but am really not sure now to go about doing it
<sbtechcom> this any help as to what is happening? Stderr: u'lsblk: /dev/cciss!c0d1: not a block device\n'
<sbtechcom> looks like some sort of enumeration error when listing out devices from the cciss driver
<designated> does anyone have a few minutes to help me figure out why my user provided preseeds aren't working in MAAS 1.7?
<jhobbs> designated: you may need to restart apache, i don't recall
<jhobbs> sbtechcom: where would lvm be coming into play?
<jhobbs> designated: looks like the pattern is now {prefix}_{osystem}_{node_arch}_{node_subarch}_{release}_{node_name}
<designated> jhobbs: where did you find that documentation?  http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.7/development/preseeds.html shows something different
<jhobbs> in the code :(
<jhobbs> doc is out of date, submitting a patch right now
<designated> great...bitten again by shitty documentation. :/
<designated> jhobbs: thank you for your help.
<sbtechcom> gotcha, so I used the debian installer to deploy a node and I don't get that error so I am not sure if it actually relates to how the information is discovered by maas
<jhobbs> sbtechcom: where exactly are you seeing that error? and when?
<jhobbs> designated: you're welcome
<designated> jhobbs: do you know the syntax for {osystem}?
<jhobbs> i think it's just 'ubuntu'
<jhobbs> ubuntu
<sbtechcom> jhobbs: that error occurs when acquiring and starting a node using the fast installer, using the debian installer I don't get the error.
<jhobbs> blake_r: ^^ ?
<sbtechcom> real issue here is that MaaS does not see two disks so the openstack installer in landscape won't accept the nodes as valid
<bladernr_> Hey, where's the documentation on adding custom images?  I've been looking at the CLI reference at mass.ubuntu for trunk and 1.7 and can't find anything
<sbtechcom> jhobbs: once I have ubuntu loaded on the node Ubuntu (on the actual node) sees both disks just fine, MaaS still does not list them however and lists that same error in the installation log
<thebozz> Hey guys, I'm having a very weird problem comissioning some servers into our cluster.
<designated> if anyone is interested, I finally got the user provided preseeds to update in MAAS 1.7 by using the following: preseed_master_ubuntu_amd64_generic_trusty_{hostname}.{domain}
<designated> commissioning or enlist no longer appear to be valid prefixes
<designated> but I may be wrong about that one, it didn't work for me
<thebozz> Our whole cluster is connected to a dedicated switch. Most of our machines are comissioned just fine, but  two of them fail every time. However, if they're connected *directly* (that is, not by the switch, but directly NIC to NIC by a single cable) they comission just fine. We tried different cables and switch ports, but it didn't work. What mystifies me the most is that the other machines work. What could be causing this?
<jhobbs> thebozz: does you switch have STP enabled?
<jhobbs> thebozz: sometimes it delays a port coming up long enough to prevent pxe boot from working
<roadmr> ^^ but in that case they also wouldn't enlist, right?
<jhobbs>  yeah i don't see why it'd be different for commissioning vs enlistment
<jhobbs> maybe they enlisted manually
<roadmr> oh that may be...
<thebozz> Dunno the answer to that, let me ask.
<thebozz> jhobbs: with STP you mean 'spanning tree protocol'?
<jhobbs> yea
<thebozz> Yep, it's enabled.
<jhobbs> i bet that's the problem
<jhobbs> you can either configure the nodes to only pxe boot, and to retry after a failure
<thebozz> Alright! I'll turn it off and try again.
<jhobbs> in their bios
<jhobbs> or yeah turn it off or enable portfast
<jhobbs> sbtechcom: so i'm not really sure what's going on for you- can you file a bug?
<thebozz> Haha same suggestion I'm getting at ##networking.
<thebozz> Which would be best?
<sbtechcom> jhobbs: I can, thanks for your help!
<roadmr> thebozz: hehe that's probably a question for your network admin, if he needs STP, then you need to configure the retry. If STP is not needed, disabling it would be easier as there's no per-node config to do
<thebozz> I will talk to him then, and check what he thinks is best. The switch is dedicated to the cluster, so whatever we do won't affect the rest of the network anyway.
<jhobbs> STP is funny like that - if it's disabled and you create a loop it can very well bring down the rest of the network
 * jhobbs has done it before
<thebozz> It worked! jhobbs, you da man!
<jhobbs> thebozz: hooray!
<thebozz> BTW, we're having another issue with how MAAS detects hard drives... it only shows the capacity of the first drive on each machine. We set each drive on a single-drive RAID0... did we mess up?
<jhobbs> thebozz: what version of MAAS are you using? even very recent MAAS versions have issues detecting storage correctly
<thebozz> 1.7.0
<jhobbs> yeah so - 1.7.1 should fix that
<thebozz> BTW, what does it mean if it doesn't detect the storage size correctly? Will we not be able to use that storage?
<roaksoax> thebozz: it is just an issue of display, not really underlying
<roadmr> will it be an issue if you want to deploy to a node with X storage (juju deploy --constraints="disk=XXX") and maas doesn't think the node fits the constraint?
<thebozz> Alright, seems we're good to go.
<jhobbs> roadmr: yeah that too
<jhobbs> one can work around it by setting storage size for nodes manually though
<roadmr> yes, that's true
<roaksoax> yup
<roaksoax> but after upgrade to 1.7.1
<roaksoax> you should just be able to recommission
<roaksoax> and that's it
<roaksoax> I'll be releasing 1.7.1rc1 in ~30 mins
<roadmr> \o/ cool!
<thebozz> Last question: is it acceptable to just put every disk in its own single-drive RAID0? We couldn't get some machines to detect the drives unless we did that.
<jhobbs> thebozz: that should be fine
<thebozz> jhobbs, are you still there? I need your magic powers again...
<jhobbs> hi thebozz
<thebozz> Hi, long time no see, haha.
<thebozz> So we comissioned the whole cluster without a hitch, then tried to deploy OpenStack on top of it. My boss says he used the automatic deployment (whatever that means, I wasn't involved in the installation). After a while, it says "A fatal error has occurred: Problem with juju bootstrap." The commands.log file says this about it: http://pastebin.com/JFC02xyn
<thebozz> Sorry, forgot to enter the captcha before sending the link. If you couldn't open it try now.
<jhobbs> thebozz: that node should have an install log in MAAS - can you have a look at it there and see what it says?
<jhobbs> thebozz: also i'd recommend trying out deploy nodes manually with maas before using juju/openstack installer, just to make sure the maas layer is working fine
<thebozz> The log doesn't contain any errors, but I copied it anyway: http://pastebin.com/zKi32etS
<jhobbs> can you ssh into the system yourself?
<thebozz> Nope, seems it turned itself off.
<thebozz> Yeah, the server's off.
<jhobbs> so if i were you i would check maas by itself first - make sure you can deploy nodes and ssh into them
<jhobbs> then check juju & maas - make sure you can bootstrap with it
<jhobbs> then move onto openstack
<thebozz> Nope. I tried acquiring and starting two nodes - the one from before and another, and I can't SSH into any of them.
<thebozz> The first one shows pretty much the same install log as before. The second one, however, says this: http://pastebin.com/p8ufNY2L
<thebozz> Gotta go now. I'll take a better look at this tomorrow and check if I can understand this better.
<marcoceppi> Hello, I don't see boot-sources anymore in the 1.7 maas.
<marcoceppi> what was this replaced with?
<designated> Does anyone know what I need to put in the preseed to answer NO to "The partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as “Reserved BIOS boot area” and should be at least 1 MB in size."
#maas 2014-12-12
<SingleOne> Hello all
<SingleOne> Do you know where I can find some documentation / tutorial on how to build a Windows image suitable for MAAS ?
<thebozz> Hey guys, some nodes in our cluster are failing deployment with " grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.". What could be causing this? I read that disabling UEFI would fix it, but it doesn't seem to be the case
<thebozz> ...or it does work. The node I disabled UEFI on did boot correctly.
<roadmr> thebozz: see this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/curtin/+bug/1383727
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1383727 in curtin (Ubuntu Utopic) "Fast installer - failure to install grub (UEFI mode)" [High,New]
<roadmr> thebozz: looks like upgrading curtin may fix it, just ensure you get the version mentioned in the last comment (or something newer)
<thebozz> roadmr: thanks, I'll talk about it with the MAAS admin when he arrives.
<roadmr> thebozz: let us know if it works :) I no longer have access to a UEFI system so I haven't been able to confirm that
<thebozz> At least disabling UEFI works :) which is enough for now
<thebozz> Hey guys, we're trying to install Juju + Openstack on top of MAAS. The auto-install fails with this error log: http://pastebin.com/EWAwCEuN ... what could be wrong? We can SSH into our nodes.
<blake_r> thebozz: are you able to ssh using the hostname?
<blake_r> thebozz: before the timeout occurred?
<thebozz> You were right, we couldn't SSH using the hostnames. We edited resolv.conf and now that works fine, we're going to try again.
<thebozz> Nope, same error:  http://pastebin.com/EWAwCEuN
<blake_r> thebozz: so the system now resolves the ip address?
<blake_r> thebozz: is that the correct ip address in the log?
<blake_r> thebozz: for the node
<thebozz> blake_r: yeah, that was the correct IP.
<blake_r> thebozz: are you able to ssh using the ip address and hostname?
<thebozz> Yeah, it works with both. However, while doing the install we're not using the ubuntu default user on MAAS, and I have to connect using `ssh ubunthu@[server]`. Could that have something to do with it?
<blake_r> thebozz: the hsot only has the user ubuntu
<blake_r> thebozz: you need to use that username
<thebozz> Wait... now that I think about it, that shouldn't affect the installation. I mean, the command is `sudo openstack-install`, so that should use the root user. Is there any way to know what user will the installer try to connect to the node as?
<blake_r> thebozz: openstack-install uses juju and juju knows to use the ubuntu user
<thebozz> :/ then I'm back to square one. I have no idea what could be causing the problem now, especially since we're able to SSH into the nodes.
<blake_r> thebozz: can you login to the juju bootstrap node and see if it can resolve the other nodes hostnames?
<thebozz> Dunno if we actually have juju already installed - I'm only helping with the debug with barely any knowledge about this. However, my boss says he's been following this tutorial: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack he's currently on step 4.
<thebozz> Hey guys, we're trying to install OpenStack on top of MAAS using the ubuntu tutorial (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack).  We're currently on step 4, but it keeps failing with this error: http://pastebin.com/EWAwCEuN
<blake_r> thebozz: does the node get marked deployed before the 15 minute timeout
#maas 2014-12-13
<X-Rob> OK, so how do I run a command AFTER a machine has been deployed?
<X-Rob> I want to add http_proxy environment variables to bashrc, but I can't seem to see where that happens 8-\
<X-Rob> blake_r, kirkland  (sorry, only two maintainers I can find) -- There are lots of issue with MAAS detecting hard drives properly (Well. I've found two, and both of them are 'lshw' being dumb', and one of them has stopped me in my tracks).  If I was to submit a pull request to use 'parted -lms' instead of relying on lshw, would that be acceptable?
<X-Rob> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1402280
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1402280 in MAAS "lhsw is terrible for detecting disks" [Undecided,New]
#maas 2015-12-07
<mup> Bug #1446813 changed: 1.8beta3: clusterd.log starts off with about 34MB of 0's <oil> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446813>
<nagyz> switching the NIC physically to an other slot helped..
<Bofu2U> interesting
<Bofu2U> I just ran into a bug with juju failing bootstrap because eth0 was in a bond ...
<Bofu2U> that was fun.
<roaksoax> Bofu2U: that seems like a Juju issue
<roaksoax> Bofu2U: becuase juju takes eth0 and converts it in a bridge
<Bofu2U> yeah
<Bofu2U> all good, I got it
<roaksoax> Bofu2U: did you file a bug ?
<Bofu2U> not yet
<Bofu2U> will later
<roaksoax> Bofu2U: so I can raise it with the juju team ?
<Bofu2U> have to hit a deadline first :P
<mup> Bug #1523104 opened: [UI] Unable to deselect boot flag for an available disk <storage> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523104>
<mup> Bug #1523608 opened: MAAS 1.9rc3 + Juju 1.25.0:  bootstrap fails, unit has same IP assigned to eth0 and juju-br0 <uosci> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523608>
<mup> Bug #1523611 opened: recommissioning node changes ipmi password <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523611>
<mup> Bug #1523674 opened: virsh is reporting ppc64le and not ppc64 <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523674>
<nagyz> roaksoax, please do raise it so it won't bite us in the ass laster :)
<mgz> wallyworld: see bug 1320312 also, which is about the default behaviour not on aws being bad
<mgz> sorry, #juju-dev intended
<mup> Bug #1523711 opened: apt-add-repository ppa:maas/next fails on xenial <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523711>
#maas 2015-12-08
<mup> Bug #1523608 changed: Timed out waiting for device sys-subsystem-net-devices-juju-br0.device <uosci> <juju-core:Triaged> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523608>
<mup> Bug #1523711 changed: apt-add-repository ppa:maas/next fails on xenial <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523711>
<mup> Bug #1523766 opened: Node stops commissioning and powers down before commissioning is complete <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523766>
<mup> Bug #1523779 opened: [1.9rc3] grub-install error on power8 deployment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523779>
<mup> Bug #1503300 changed: maas does not add nodes to bind <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503300>
<mup> Bug #1523919 opened: MAAS dhcp fails to start <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523919>
<mup> Bug #1503300 opened: 1.8/1.9 Documentation needs to explicitly highlight that static range is required for DNS <docs> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503300>
<mup> Bug #1503300 changed: 1.8/1.9 Documentation needs to explicitly highlight that static range is required for DNS <docs> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503300>
<mup> Bug #1503300 opened: 1.8/1.9 Documentation needs to explicitly highlight that static range is required for DNS <docs> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503300>
<mup> Bug #1523971 opened: [xenial,1.9]Failure when creating interface on cluster with MAAS 1.9 under Xenial <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523971>
<mup> Bug #1523988 opened: [1.9rc3] HMC required packages not found error <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <MAAS 1.9:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523988>
<mup> Bug #1524007 opened: Downloading images failed.  provisioningserver.utils.fs.NotAvailable: /run/lock/maas.XXXX=.lock <uosci> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524007>
<mup> Bug #1524042 opened: [xenial,1.10] Fail on clean install - missing /usr/bin/twistd <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524042>
<mup> Bug #1524078 opened: ARP should be used to determine IP address of non-managed network interface <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524078>
<mup> Bug #1524091 opened: 1.9rc3: Deploy Node failed to be deployed, because of the following error: DHCPv4 server is disabled. <networking> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524091>
<mup> Bug #1524091 changed: 1.9rc3: Deploy Node failed to be deployed, because of the following error: DHCPv4 server is disabled. <networking> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524091>
<mup> Bug #1524091 opened: 1.9rc3: Deploy Node failed to be deployed, because of the following error: DHCPv4 server is disabled. <networking> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524091>
<mup> Bug #1524091 changed: 1.9rc3: Deploy Node failed to be deployed, because of the following error: DHCPv4 server is disabled. <networking> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524091>
<mup> Bug #1524091 opened: 1.9rc3: Deploy Node failed to be deployed, because of the following error: DHCPv4 server is disabled. <networking> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524091>
#maas 2015-12-09
<mup> Bug #1524120 opened: 1.9rc3: Pressing <enter> after entering MAC when creating new interfaces cancels input <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524120>
<mup> Bug #1524152 opened: [1.10] Upgrade failts <python3> <MAAS:New for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524152>
<mup> Bug #1460204 changed: Upgrade leaves rogue maas-regiond process <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1460204>
<mup> Bug #1460678 changed: MAAS writes logs to /var/log/maas/maas.log.1 <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1460678>
<plars> How is maas expected to behave in the event of a power outage, for example?
<plars> I have a lab that had to be taken offline last night, and I *thought* I had seen this just work before, and everything came back how it was after the power was restored
<plars> but in this case, it appears that the maas server first changed the state of all nodes from deployed to ready, powered them off, and then commissioned them
<plars> I tried turning one on through maas, and it just said that it was unable to power on the machine and to change my selection. I tried powering it on remotely through the pdu, and it just flipped it back off for me
<plars> I can always redeploy everything of course, just trying to avoid that if I don't need to
<plars> and more importantly, I'd like to know what is the right way of dealing with situations like this in the future
<plars> matsubara: ^ Any ideas? or recommendation who to ask?
<matsubara> plars, roaksoax or blake_r
<matsubara> plars, I don't know what is the correct behavior in that situation. I think maas would have kept the state it had before everything was shutdown. Maybe the nodes were rebooted and pxe booted again rather than boot from the deployed disk?
<plars> matsubara: that's what it looks like, which was a bit surprising to me
<matsubara> but that shouldn't happen, AFAICT, once it's deployed, I think the node is set to not try to pxe boot again
<matsubara> one thing you could try is to power on the node through the PDU and through its console try to boot from the disk rather than allowing it to pxe boot
<matsubara> and then see what happens
<matsubara> but if they were commissioned again t might have changed the state maas knew about them
<plars> matsubara: I don't have direct access to them, they are in taipei
<plars> matsubara: I could get someone to try it tonight, but I need to recover it all before then
<plars> matsubara: just trying to use this time to see if I can determine what went wrong here, and how it could have been avoided
<mup> Bug #1524419 opened: DHCP on unmanaged network interface overrides the DNS entries of the MAAS controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524419>
<mup> Bug #1524419 changed: DHCP on unmanaged network interface overrides the DNS entries of the MAAS controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524419>
<mup> Bug #1524419 opened: DHCP on unmanaged network interface overrides the DNS entries of the MAAS controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524419>
<mup> Bug #1524419 changed: DHCP on unmanaged network interface overrides the DNS entries of the MAAS controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524419>
<mup> Bug #1524419 opened: DHCP on unmanaged network interface overrides the DNS entries of the MAAS controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524419>
<matsubara> plars, sorry, don't know how else to help. Might be helpful to provide logs from maas server and one of the nodes to one of the devels (but you'd need access to the machines to get those out...)
<plars> matsubara: let me see what I can dig up, thanks
<mup> Bug #1524419 changed: DHCP on unmanaged network interface overrides the DNS entries of the MAAS controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524419>
<plars> I'm just redploying at the moment
<mup> Bug #1524482 opened: [xenial,1.10] Error when updating network interface <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524482>
<mup> Bug #1524482 changed: [xenial,1.10] Error when updating network interface <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524482>
<mup> Bug #1524482 opened: [xenial,1.10] Error when updating network interface <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524482>
<mup> Bug #1524042 changed: [xenial,1.10] Fail on clean install - missing /usr/bin/twistd <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524042>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1524498, 1524500, 1524501, 1524502
<mup> Bug #1523919 changed: MAAS missing dependency <python3> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523919>
#maas 2015-12-10
<mup> Bug #1524502 changed: [xenial, 1.10] dhcpd.conf doesn't get created anymore <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524502>
<mup> Bug #1524563 opened: [1.10] Importing boot images on the cluster fails <python3> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524563>
<mup> Bug #1524563 changed: [1.10] Importing boot images on the cluster fails <python3> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524563>
<mup> Bug #1524563 opened: [1.10] Importing boot images on the cluster fails <python3> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524563>
<mup> Bug #1524853 opened: DHCP lease allocation does not match deployed node's IP address <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524853>
<mup> Bug #1524853 changed: DHCP lease allocation does not match deployed node's IP address <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524853>
<mup> Bug #1524853 opened: DHCP lease allocation does not match deployed node's IP address <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524853>
<mup> Bug #1524881 opened: [xenial,1.10] enlistment failure  <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524881>
<mup> Bug #1524883 opened: [xenial,1.10] Can't Add Chassis <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524883>
<mup> Bug #1524881 changed: [xenial,1.10] enlistment failure  <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524881>
<mup> Bug #1524883 changed: [xenial,1.10] Can't Add Chassis <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524883>
<mup> Bug #1524881 opened: [xenial,1.10] enlistment failure  <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524881>
<mup> Bug #1524883 opened: [xenial,1.10] Can't Add Chassis <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524883>
<mup> Bug #1524924 opened: maas does not enable all interfaces during commisoning <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524924>
<mup> Bug #1524925 opened: Auto-enlist not working for power8 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524925>
<mwenning> hi guys, I tried maas maas node start <system-id>  and got back "can't start node: it hasn't been allocated".  All nodes were in ready state.   Am I missing something?
<mwenning> ^^ maas 1.8.2
<mup> Bug #1524954 opened: Curtin error when deploying a maas/juju environment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524954>
<mup> Bug #1524954 changed: Curtin error when deploying a maas/juju environment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524954>
<mup> Bug #1524954 opened: Curtin error when deploying a maas/juju environment <curtin:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524954>
<mup> Bug #1524954 changed: Curtin error when deploying a maas/juju environment <curtin:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524954>
<mup> Bug #1524954 opened: Curtin error when deploying a maas/juju environment <curtin:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524954>
<mup> Bug #1524954 changed: Curtin error when deploying a maas/juju environment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524954>
<nodtkn> howdy!  Is there an easy way to to tell curtin not got grow the root partition to the entire disk or do I need to override builtin in partition_commands in curtin_userdata?
<mup> Bug #1524995 opened: [xenial, 1.10] Error on enlistment start <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524995>
#maas 2015-12-11
<mup> Bug #1484268 changed: MAAS not auto-detecting/auto-entering credentials for HP Proliant ML310E G8 V2 server <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:Incomplete by newell-jensen> <maas (Ubuntu):Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484268>
<mup> Bug #1484268 opened: MAAS not auto-detecting/auto-entering credentials for HP Proliant ML310E G8 V2 server <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:Incomplete by newell-jensen> <maas (Ubuntu):Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484268>
<mup> Bug #1484268 changed: MAAS not auto-detecting/auto-entering credentials for HP Proliant ML310E G8 V2 server <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:Incomplete by newell-jensen> <maas (Ubuntu):Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484268>
<mup> Bug #1525070 opened: MAAS upgrade from Trusty -> Xenial running PostgreSQL 9.3 fails <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525070>
<mup> Bug #1525070 changed: MAAS upgrade from Trusty -> Xenial running PostgreSQL 9.3 fails <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525070>
<mup> Bug #1525070 opened: MAAS upgrade from Trusty -> Xenial running PostgreSQL 9.3 fails <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525070>
<mup> Bug #1525070 changed: MAAS upgrade from Trusty -> Xenial running PostgreSQL 9.3 fails <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525070>
<mup> Bug #1525070 opened: MAAS upgrade from Trusty -> Xenial running PostgreSQL 9.3 fails <python3> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525070>
<mup> Bug #1525260 opened: exceptions.ValueError: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz failed checksum. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525260>
<mup> Bug #1525260 changed: exceptions.ValueError: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz failed checksum. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525260>
<mup> Bug #1525260 opened: exceptions.ValueError: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz failed checksum. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525260>
<mup> Bug #1525260 changed: exceptions.ValueError: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz failed checksum. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525260>
<mup> Bug #1525260 opened: exceptions.ValueError: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz failed checksum. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525260>
<mup> Bug #1525264 opened: [xenial,1.10] Commissioning fails silently <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525264>
<mup> Bug #1525268 opened: [xenial,1.10] Commissioning fails when selecting HE kernel <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525268>
<Razva> hey folks! I would like to test the Unbuntu Cloud (MAAS, Juju, Landscape etc) on a couple of lased bare-metal servers. note that these servers don't offer a vlan, so all I have is external IPv4 IPs. can I work this out, or do I need to have everything in the same place? I'm reading about MAAS right now, and from my understanding it needs to be all in the same network, as MAAS is basically setting
<Razva> up LAN IPs via DHCP?
<mup> Bug #1525411 opened: [xenial, 1.10] maas profile version read does not work <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525411>
#maas 2015-12-12
<mup> Bug #1525445 opened: [xenial, 1.10] Removing host maps fails <python3> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525445>
#maas 2016-12-12
<DaToz_> any one know how to set Boot Nodes to use 9214 MTU during first boot
<pmatulis> DaToz_, there is a VLAN setting for that
<DaToz_> how to set the VLAN settings? don't see it in GUI
<DaToz_> @pmatulis how to setup the MTU in VLAN settings
<pmatulis> DaToz_, if using the web UI click the VLAN in question and fill in the field marked 'MTU'
<pmatulis> there is an equivalent API command i'm sure
<mup> Bug #1628189 changed: [FUJ] SSH keys: alignment in expanded table row is off <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1628189>
<Duc> Hi
<Duc> anyone can help me now ?
<Duc> ?
<Duc> could help to add a server to maas and deploy os for it
<Duc> ?
<DATAz> Guys from where i can setup the VLAN for the PXE boot
<BlackDex> hello there, it seems the dns-forwarding isn't working
<BlackDex> on maas 2.1
<BlackDex> when i try to dig an external host or even a local maas controled host it doesn't resolve
<BlackDex> even though i see the dns is running
<BlackDex> what am i missing?
<roaksoax> BlackDex: i'm running 2.1 and I dont have issues. YOu may want to change your DNSSEC items
<BlackDex> i disabled that :)
<BlackDex> no luck
<roaksoax> BlackDex: most likely is something with your upstream DNS server
<BlackDex> well i don't even see it's requesting anything to an upstream dns
<BlackDex> tcpdump doesn't show that
<BlackDex> only requests comming in
<BlackDex> and if i request it from the maas node to the upstream dns it does work
<BlackDex> hmm i rebooted the maas node and not it seems to be working
<BlackDex> seems somtehing got stuck or didn't restarted correctly
<roaksoax> BlackDex: check if bind is running
<roaksoax> BlackDex: and check the config files
<roaksoax> BlackDex: my guess is that your upstream dns may be blocking
<BlackDex> roaksoax: it wasn't blocking. It is working as i could just connect to the upstream from the maas node
<BlackDex> the reboot helped
<roaksoax> BlackDex: strange then. I have not run into issues with it lately, but the only times i did whre due to DNSSEC config
<BlackDex> maybe the dnssec setting didn't updated correctly
<derekcat> Anyone an expert on image syncing problems?
<derekcat> Racks show as "out of sync", regions say, "unknown" and the region's MAAS logs show: "Dec 12 19:55:17 maas-region-controller-01 maas.boot_image_download_service: [error] Failed to download images: Command `sudo /usr/sbin/tgt-admin --conf /var/lib/maas/boot-resources/current/maas.tgt --update ALL` returned non-zero exit status 2:#012Config file /var/lib/maas/boot-resources/current/maas.tgt not found. Exiting..."
<derekcat> [MAAS was juju deployed]
<derekcat> Do you have to manually create/pass that config?  Was Juju supposed to create it when it installed MAAS?
<derekcat> Can I just make one (and if so, what needs to be in it?)
<derekcat> And why wouldn't the boot-resources directory exist on my second region controller..?  [Also juju deployed]
<pmatulis> derekcat, which juju charm did you use?
<derekcat> cs:~blake-rouse/maas-region-4
<derekcat> The command was:
<derekcat> juju deploy cs:~blake-rouse/maas-region-4 --config maas-region-ha.yaml --to [juju machine # for an LXD ]
<pmatulis> derekcat, afaik, that charm is not for public consumption. i don't believe it is maintained
<rgauny> When i get to maas-enlist to the MAAS server api i get HTTP 400 BAD REQUEST.......any ideas on what this could be?
<rgauny> i am behind a proxy but that has been set and I see that apt is getting evertything now
<rgauny> using maas 2.0
<rgauny> and ubuntu 16
<derekcat> pmatuils, aw crap.  >_< Someone wrote that that was the latest verion of the charm in our local docs, not sure when that was written though..
<rgauny> anyone?
<rgauny> lol
<derekcat> rgauny, ^_^" I'm not yet far enough to have those problems.. haha
<bdx> hey whats up everyone
<bdx> is the DHCP issue being delt with for 2.1.1+bzr5544-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 ?
<bdx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23620719/
<bdx> killing off new users
<pmatulis> derekcat, well MAAS is not hard to install. especially if you want everything on one machine
<pmatulis> bdx, is DHCP enabled on a VLAN within MAAS?
<bdx> pmmatulis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1649397
<bdx> pmatulis: dhcp has to be enabled first?
<bdx> I see
<bdx> pmatulis: I'll close that bug then, thx
<roaksoax> bdx: i think i beat you to it
<pmatulis> roaksoax, did you see my maas-proxy bug?
<bdx> roaksoax: you hit the bug too?
<bdx> roaksoax, pmutils: I'm trying to on board a new user, na dmaas dhcp is flaking out
<bdx> pmatutils: If the dhcp bug is a thing tell me now so I can quit (3 hrs deep into debugging)
<bdx> of course there was alot of other cruft in the way we had to get through first
<bdx> pmatutils, roaksoax: will you guys join https://www.freeconferencecall.com/join/obecker
<bdx> pls
<bdx> Teranet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1649397
<Teranet> bug 1649397 is confimed and need's to be fixed meanwhile we need a quick work around because it's super annoying too :-)
<derekcat> pmatulis, Indeed..  After your last message my boss and I were talking.  Trying to decide if we should go manual installed or maintain our own charm for it.
<derekcat> Digging in more, it looks like the python script ( /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/provisioningserver/import_images/boot_resources.py ) to make the maas.tgt is failing for some reason...
<derekcat> pmatulis, Thank you for the help!  We'll see if we can get this started...
<pmatulis> derekcat, lemme know if you do the manual route. it's exactly what i've been working on scripting
<bdx> I think I understand now, MAAS only can provide DHCP to vlans inside a fabric
<bdx> not the l2 networks themselves
<bdx> or flat network address spaces
<bdx> no, that doesn't seem right
<bdx> Teranet: I think it is a bug man
<Teranet> it is a bug
<bdx> I'm hoping we can get some validation on that ...
<Teranet> because even without a VLAN tag it's concidured as a VLAN = default VLAN 1
<bdx> ok, yea
<Teranet> funny is in MAAS the default VLAN id is 0
<Teranet> which is not even RFC compliant LOL
<bdx> but, I think that is just in the context of maas ... there isn't an actual network that gets tagged 0
<Teranet> I think VLAN "0" stands for no vlan
<bdx> yea, in the context of maas, I think it does
#maas 2016-12-13
<bluis8> I am trying to understand how can I set a maas server
<bluis8> First time
<bluis8> ??
<bluis8> Bye
<bluis8> Anybody??
<bw__> Is there a usable guide for creating your own images for use in maas 2.1?
<pmatulis> bluis8...
<pmatulis> bw__...
<mup> Bug #1465732 changed: 1.8.0 Incorrect interaction on actions button <ui> <MAAS:Won't Fix by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465732>
<mup> Bug #1477614 changed: 1.8 Re-align two column tables <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1477614>
<mup> Bug #1605253 changed: [doc] maas.io/get-started refers to 1.9 and not 2.0 <maasgh> <ux> <MAAS:Fix Released by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1605253>
<GMR_Master> Any MAAS Dev on yet ?
<brendand> teranet, yes - what's up?
<teranet> are you working on the latest code of MAAs right now too ?
<brendand> teranet, yes
<teranet> Andres closed a ticket which is a bug and needs to be addresses with the latest packages the DHCP Server fails to work within maas : https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1649397
<teranet> The issue there is that a file in this bug is removed on restart which should never ever been removed.
<teranet>  ConditionPathExists=/var/lib/maas/dhcpd.conf was not met
<teranet> Each time you reboot the MAAS Rack Controller it for some odd reason remove this file
<teranet> this only happens with the latest in 16.04 LTS
<brendand> teranet, that file is owned by maas, so what makes you say it should never be removed?
<teranet> even if there isn't a need for MAAS-DHCP the file has to exist otherwise when MAAS decided to use it it fails.
<teranet> in MAAS 1.9 and 2.0 it always existed now all of the sudden in 2.1.1 it's gone
<teranet> as soon you manually touch the file the DHCP server of MAAS is kicked in and works ... still missing it's config because it's blank
<teranet> I troubleshoot this issue now since a week and it boils down to the same result. Also bdx stood up the same box completly indipendant from me and ran into the exact same issue
<teranet> I do have MAAS DHCP configured in the MAAS GUI but it still won't create the file listed above
<brendand> teranet, what are you actually doing in maas itself? are you trying to enable dhcp and that's failing?
<brendand> teranet, starting maas-dhcpd independently of maas itself is not a workflow that is supported
<teranet> Yes but as you might know you can't enable DHCP in the latest Version anymore the way it was like in 1.9 or 2.0
<teranet> stay on the point brendand
<brendand> teranet, it's not known to be broken, so there's something about your environment that stops it from working, let's figure out what that is
<teranet> when you setup MAAS and let maas manage DHCP it has to start DHCP no matter what
<brendand> teranet, let's start from step one, i guess you are able to reproduce this after installing maas freshly (not upgrading an existing one)
<teranet> correct as stated even bdx came to the same result
<brendand> teranet, by the way, i am not assuming you are not having a real issue, but you shouldn't also assume maas is generally broken. we do test it quite a bit, but cannot test everything. obviously there is something special about your environment that makes it not work
<brendand> teranet, so that's a helpful data point
<brendand> teranet, now when do you first see an issue? when enabling dhcp?
<brendand> that is, in the ui
<roaksoax> bdx: I think the issue you are having is that your rack controller doesn't know how to create the dhcpd config file
<roaksoax> bdx: the "flat" network scenario would be that you have an interface on an  "untagged" vlan
<teranet> that's what we have just fyi roaksoax
<brandor5> Hello everyone: I'm trying to use maas to push some routes out to hosts and /etc/network/interfaces is being mangled a bit preventing some of the routes from working. http://pastebin.com/Ne7HCHEx shows what I mean. Notice the lack of a newline after the first route. This seems like a bug, anyone have idea why it's happening?
<roaksoax> brandor5: what do you mean by mangled ?
<roaksoax> brandor5: are you adding the routes via preseeds ?
<brandor5> roaksoax: it's not inserting newlines, look at the link I posted
<brandor5> roaksoax: I'm setting these routes in maas itself under the subnet definition
<roaksoax> brandor5:  for the machine you are deploying/deployed, can you get the maas <user> machine get-curtin-config ?
<roaksoax> brandor5: that should show me the config MAAS is sending to curtin, and curtin parses that and creates e/n/i
<brandor5> roaksoax: ok, hold on a second, i'll try to grab that info
<brandor5> roaksoax: Here is that info: http://pastebin.com/t4ksnaSP
<mup> Bug #1649626 opened: Failed deployment on Proliant DL 380 Gen9 <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649626>
<roaksoax> brandor5: does that include all the routes you are expecting ?
<brandor5> roaksoax: yes
<roaksoax> brandor5: seems like a bug then. Can you please file a bug against launchpad.net/maas and attach your e/n/i and the output of get-curtin-config ?
<brandor5> roaksoax: sure thing
<roaksoax> brandor5: the bug doens't seem to be in MAAS, but it will be a curtin bug for sure, but we will track it in MAAS too
<bdx> roaksoax: true, see my latest comment/question on https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1649397
<bw__> Looking for image creation guide for maas 2.1+... any pointers?
<bw__> maas-image-builder is deprecated?
<roaksoax> bdx: "maas sysadmin vlan update fabric-0 untagged dhcp_on=True primary_rack=sf2-maas00" -> this is not a fix, this is how you enable DHCP on MAAS 2.0+
<roaksoax> bdx: or, you go to the WebUI, you chose a VLAN (i.e. 'untagged' VLAN on fabric-0), and "Take Action -> Provide DHCP"
<roaksoax> bdx: and the flat network case, that means you, in MAAS, have at least
<roaksoax> 1. One fabric, One "VLAN", One subnet
<roaksoax> bdx: so that would be:
<roaksoax> fabric-0 - 'untagged' - X.X.X.X/24
<roaksoax> bdx: and you need a rack controller connected to the 'untagged' VLAN of fabric-0
<bdx> roaksoax: so possibly the scenario is different when you only have a single interface, with a single flat subnet upon which you are trying to provide DHCP
<bdx> because the option to provide DHCP just doesn't exist in the gui without first applying "maas sysadmin vlan update fabric-0 untagged dhcp_on=True primary_rack=sf2-maas00"
<roaksoax> bdx: go to the VLAN (i.e. untagged)
<roaksoax> bdx: click on "Take Action"
<roaksoax> bdx: and you will see "Provide DHCP"
<bdx> roaksoax: spinning up a fresh instance now to go through this step by step
<roaksoax> bdx: http://people.canonical.com/~andreserl/vlan-provide-dhcp.png
<roaksoax> bdx: that's a freshly installed 2.1.1
 * roaksoax reproduces with 2.1.2
<roaksoax> same behavior with 2.1.2
<bdx> roaksoax: yea ... I'm not hitting the issue anymore .... not sure why I can't reproduce it now
<bdx> roaksoax: thanks for looking into this
<roaksoax> bdx: no worries, glad I can help
<brandor5> roaksoax: bug added (1649652)
<mup> Bug #1649652 opened: [MAAS 2.1.2] Issue with adding routes to hosts  via maas <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649652>
<brandor5> is there a way to have maas run a script at the end of provisioning a system?
#maas 2016-12-14
<BlackFX> Hi all, probably a dumb question - but how the hell can I change the default domain ?
<brendand> BlackFX, right now you can only rename the default domain, not change it per se, and that only via the cli
<BlackFX> hrum
<BlackFX> that sucks
<brendand> like 'maas PROFILE domain update 0 name=new.domain.name'
<brendand> there are bugs open
<BlackFX> I have over 100 devices in a domain that was setup - just not default
<brendand> BlackFX, yeah that is unfortunate, i know. you could script the update with the cli
<BlackFX> Yeah I guess I’ll have to :)
<BlackFX> Great project though
<brendand> BlackFX, feel free to file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+filebug
<Lasse_> Is 'Wake on lan' gone as an option in Maas 2?
<errr> using 2.1.1+bzr5544-0ubuntu1 how can I add a CNAME entry for a box in DNS?
<errr> honestly, anything thats not an A record as far as that goes.. this isnt super obvious when maas is controlling bind..
<amit__> hi
<amit__> Join
<amit__> to all
<amit__> hi
<brandor5> Can anyone tell me where curtin is getting the function routes.append from?
<brandor5> nevermind, i think i found what i'm looking for
<mup> Bug #1649890 opened: [2.0-2.2] name resolution fails on ipv6-only hosts, unless dns_servers set <maas-ipv6> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649890>
<mup> Bug #1649951 opened: handlers.py WARNING failed posting event finish SUCCESS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649951>
<mup> Bug #1649951 changed: handlers.py WARNING failed posting event finish SUCCESS <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649951>
<maverick_> Hi everyone! I'm testing MAAS and it looks awesome. I want to know if there is a tutorial to add custom images like CoreOS. Thanks
#maas 2016-12-15
<Juken_> HAI
<Juken_> Anyone know how to custom a own image for MAAS
<pmatulis> Juken_, afaik custom images are not supported
<pmatulis> Juken_, i agree that it's confusing
<ErigonW> Hi everybody. Im preparing a couple of dell 2950 for maas to commission them
<ErigonW> a couple of them are in raid0. What is recommended for maas openstack deployment? I read online that its best to have each disk seperate. so for example 5 disks. then also 5 virtual disks. This because swift writes a lot. Am I right?
<ErigonW> And should I go easy on combining disks with virtual disks too?
<ErigonW> with = as
<Linkmark> Hi all, I can't seem to find the procedure to configure a second domain in the MAAS GUI, but this dns domain is managed by another machine (not the MAAS server). Every node should get the ip of the DNS server in its resolv.conf file. It works for the default MAAS domain but not for a extra domain i add. Someone has a tip?
<hoenir> can anyone link me to a good maas 2.* tutorial ?
<brendand> hoenir, i'm not aware of any tutorials as such, but docs are here: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/
<brendand> hoenir, is there something specific you're trying to do?
<hoenir> brendand, I'm tring to create en env for testing some deployments, one controller and two nodes, a linux node and a windows node.
<bdx> hoenir: I would create a bunch of ubuntu vms on that windows box, and check them into your maas
<bdx> hoenir: then check the bare metal linux box into maas and use it to deploy nova on
<bdx> hoenir: put all of the other services on the vms if you can manage it
<bdx> hoenir: but maas has a hyper-v driver (I think) so it might even be easier than that
<mup> Bug #1650396 opened: Interface configuration cannot be modified unless the node is Ready or Broken. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650396>
#maas 2016-12-16
<planetrobbie> Hi MaaS team, is there any drawback to run MaaS on KVM, I mean would you advise to run it on bare metal for a 250 nodes envt ? thx
<mup> Bug #1650481 opened: MAAS region controller unable to update NTP <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650481>
<mup> Bug #1650554 opened: [FUJ] [Improvement] Add section descriptions <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650554>
<derpstar> So I ran maas on a powerpc server, I set up the storage to be software RAID, curtain exits fine, however, An error occured handling \'md0-part1\': ProcessExecutionError - Unexpected error while running command.\nCommand: [\'sgdisk\', \'--new\', \'1:2048:12502484991\', \'--typecode=1:8300\', \'/dev/md0\']\nExit code: 4\nReason: -\nStdout: \'\'\nStderr: u"Could not create partition 1 from 2048 to 12502484991\\nCould not change partitio
<derpstar> thsi is ubuntu 14.04
<derpstar> ubuntu@node0101:/tmp$ lsblk -o NAME,SIZE,FSTYPE,TYPE,MOUNTPOINT NAME     SIZE FSTYPE TYPE  MOUNTPOINT sda      1.5T        disk   ├─sda1     8M        part   └─sda2   1.5T        part   sdb      1.5T        disk   └─md0    5.8T        raid5  sdc      1.5T        disk   └─md0    5.8T        raid5  sdd      1.5T        disk   └─md0    5.8T        raid5  sde      1.5T        disk   └─md0    5.8T        raid5  sdf
<derpstar> http://pastebin.com/YXcL4imW
<derpstar> ubuntu@node0101:/var/log$ sudo mdadm --examine --scan ARRAY /dev/md/0 metadata=1.2 UUID=ce524453:95c12e25:a4ad0d3e:ae34adb4 name=node0101:0
<mup> Bug #1650562 opened: [FUJ] [Improvement] Add the ability to select SSH key <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650562>
<mup> Bug #1650566 opened: [FUJ] [Improvement] Add the ability to delete individual keys <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650566>
<mup> Bug #1650575 opened: [FUJ] The concept and expected value for region controller is not clear <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650575>
<mup> Bug #1649890 changed: [2.0-2.2] name resolution fails on ipv6-only hosts, unless dns_servers set <maas-ipv6> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649890>
<mup> Bug #1650576 opened: [FUJ] DNS forwarder: not clear you can add more than one from the description <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650576>
<derpstar> essentially it is failing to assemble the RAID after reboot
<derpstar> q
<derpstar> i manually issued an assembly command and piped it into /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<derpstar> the message causing the error is bogus  and should be ignore, it should just go about its business and use the array
<derpstar> ARRAY /dev/md0 metadata=1.2 name=node0101:0 UUID=ce524453:95c12e25:a4ad0d3e:ae34adb4
<mup> Bug #1625847 changed: [2.1 IPv6] IPv6 commissioning needs to aggregate /128 CIDRs from DHCP addresses <maas-ipv6> <MAAS:Triaged by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1625847>
<mup> Bug #1650580 opened: [FUJ] Improve and enhance the help text in the Images section <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650580>
<mup> Bug #1650587 opened: [FUJ] The save selection button in the Images section causes problems <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650587>
<mup> Bug #1650592 opened: [FUJ] The title "Upload" is not appropriate for this action <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650592>
<mup> Bug #1650592 changed: [FUJ] The title "Upload" is not appropriate for this action <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650592>
<mup> Bug #1650592 opened: [FUJ] The title "Upload" is not appropriate for this action <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650592>
<mup> Bug #1650605 opened: [FUJ] [Improvement] Help the users remember their Launchpad/GH ID <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650605>
<mup> Bug #1650645 opened: [UI] Nodes remain selected in background even though user cannot see them as selected <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650645>
<mup> Bug #1650648 opened: 'Machine' object not iterable when calling /nodes/ API <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650648>
<mup> Bug #1650605 changed: [FUJ] [Improvement] Help the users remember their Launchpad/GH ID <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650605>
<lamont> oo
<mup> Bug #1650679 opened: unable to deploy zesty after image import <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650679>
<mup> Bug #1650679 opened: unable to deploy zesty after image import <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650679>
#maas 2016-12-17
<mup> Bug #1631908 changed: VLAN over balance bondig doesn't work <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1631908>
<stormmore> Hi, sorry it has been awhile since I was last here, now that I am starting a new job I am getting to be more focused on things like MaaS and that brings me to why I am here... has anyone put any thought into how to "bootstrap" a MaaS rack controller (or region controller for that matter) when deploying a new data center?
<stormmore> I am thinking the simpliest way would be to preseed the install for the first rack controller in the DC but wondered if there was any other suggestions out there
<stormmore> anyone know where I can find the MAAS test cases on iso.qa.ubuntu.com? Or did they get removed?
<pmatulis> stormmore, not sure i follow. install ubuntu and then install maas software
<pmatulis> stormmore, you can also do this via the ubuntu server ISO when installing ubuntu server
<stormmore> checkout iso.qa.ubuntu.com
#maas 2017-12-11
<mup> Bug #1737464 opened: PXE boot always boots hd0 regardless of which drive is selected as the boot drive. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737464>
<thim> Hi! We are having trouble with commissioning with MAAS and ProLiant DL360 Gen10 machines. After upgrading to the latest firmware, MAAS is changing the boot to legacy BIOS which makes the deploys to fail because after commissioning the machines reboots as usual but then with UEFI mode. Is there any way to force UEFI in MAAS? We are using IPMI 2.0 power option. Anyone heard of this type of problem before?
<thim> The only working way we have discovered is when MAAS starts the machines to go into BIOS and change the boot to UEFI before the PXE boot starts.
<mup> Bug #1733688 opened: virsh nodeinfo doesn't report CPU frequency on s390x <architecture-s39064> <bugnameltc-161610> <severity-high> <targetmilestone-inin1604> <Ubuntu on IBM z Systems:Triaged by bugproxy> <libvirt (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733688>
<v92> thim: try to do force uefi boot in curtin's last_command option using ipmitool command. Should look like: ipmitool chassis bootdev disk options=efiboot,persistent
<roaksoax> thim: maas is not changing the boot to legacy BIOS, the new firmware is
<roaksoax> thim: maas, the only thing it tells it is to PXE boot, and PXE boot can be done via EFI or legacy
<torontoyes> Can someone point me to the documentation for imaging windows?  I already have a sysprep windows 10 image
<torontoyes> I'm not understaanding if I'm supposed to create a bootable iso from the sysprep image, or is there a process I follow from MAAS?
<torontoyes> is thre any documentation for creating custom windows 10 image for deployment with maas.
<torontoyes> I have not found anything explicit
<torontoyes> Why does nobody have answers for this?  Does MAAS not do windows?
<torontoyes> am i asking a crazy question?
#maas 2017-12-12
<mup> Bug #1737821 opened: Commissioning should reset password on failure <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737821>
<mup> Bug #1737821 changed: Commissioning should reset password on failure <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737821>
<mup> Bug #1737821 opened: Commissioning should reset password on failure <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737821>
#maas 2017-12-13
<roaksoax> torontoyes: MAAS can deploy Windows just fine, although only available for enterprise support customers as per maas.io
<mup> Bug #1738030 opened: failed to acquire node <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738030>
<newbie> How does one add multiple vlans to the same physical interface in MAAS?
<roaksoax> newbie: go to the interface on the UI, go to the right side, there's an option menu which says "Add alias or VLAN"
<mgusils> anybody here?
<roaksoax> yes
<mgusils> could you point me to docs on how to add multiple vlans to the same physical interface in maas?
<mup> Bug #1738057 opened: unable to install maas snap due to permission denied error <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738057>
<roaksoax> mgusils: it is pretty straightforward
<roaksoax> mgusils: are you wanting to do this via api or cli ?
<roaksoax> or the UI ?
<mgusils> the ui
<roaksoax> mgusils: go to the machine details page
<roaksoax> mgusils: go to the interfaces tab
<roaksoax> go to the specific interface, there's a option on the right of the interface row
<roaksoax> click on it
<roaksoax> and you will have "Add alias or VLAN"
<mgusils> face palm ! i've been staring right at it!
<mgusils> thank you!
<roaksoax> no prob !
<mup> Bug #1738057 changed: unable to install maas snap due to permission denied error <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738057>
<mup> Bug #1738030 changed: nodes inheriting controller "tags" constraints from boostrap <juju:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738030>
<mup> Bug #1732703 changed: MAAS does not detect properly if Ubuntu is using upstart/systemd <regression-update> <sts> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <MAAS 1.9:In Progress by andreserl> <maas (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <snapd (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <systemd (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):Triaged> <snapd (Ubuntu
<mup> Trusty):New> <systemd (Ubuntu Trusty):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732703>
#maas 2017-12-14
<mup> Bug #1738127 opened: UI should have icon from maas.io <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:New> <MAAS 2.4:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738127>
<mup> Bug #1738127 changed: UI should have icon from maas.io <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:New> <MAAS 2.4:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738127>
<mup> Bug #1738127 opened: UI should have icon from maas.io <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:New> <MAAS 2.4:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738127>
<mup> Bug #1736022 changed: failed to bridge devices: bridge activaction error: bridge activation failed: Killed old client process <juju> <juju:Incomplete> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736022>
<mup> Bug #1738183 opened: Show image serial number <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738183>
<jose-phillips> hey
<jose-phillips> question
<jose-phillips> 2 question
<jose-phillips> exist a way to configure iscsi device on MAAS
<jose-phillips> if the answer is no how i can run a script during the deployment stage
<jose-phillips> ?
<jose-phillips> im performing a node diskless
<jose-phillips> now during the deployment i need to execute the same script to perform the boot
<mup> Bug #1738261 opened: Cannot commission machine in pod <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738261>
<jose-phillips> noone?
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: maas doesn't have a specific way to configure iscsi on deployed machines
<roaksoax> jose-phillips: you could probably do that with preseeds: e.g. https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.3/en/nodes-custom#curtin-configuration
#maas 2017-12-15
<mup> Bug #1738436 opened: [2.3,  UI] No way to disable DHCP relaying <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738436>
<jose-phillips> i have a question
<jose-phillips> how i can perfom a diskless server with maas
<jose-phillips> using iscsi or nfs or any way to make it work?
<mup> Bug #1738478 opened: [2.4] Can't compose a machine on a kvm pod due to "compose() got an unexpected keyword argument 'skip_commissioning'" <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738478>
#maas 2017-12-17
<mup> Bug #1724401 changed: cannot exit rescue mode <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724401>
